# Origin Account wurde gehackt - was nun?



## Immunglobulin (21. Dezember 2018)

Mein Account von Origin wurde gehackt. Ich komme nicht mehr mit meiner E-Mail rein und "Passwort vergessen" funktioniert ebenfalls nicht, es kommt einfach keine Mail an.
Habe im Postfach geguckt, da habe ich von vor 2 Wochen eine Support Email von EA Italien (!), mit einer öminösen E-Mail Adresse, welche angeblich von meinen Account gelöscht wurde. Die habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Was kann ich jetzt am besten machen? War schon mal jemand in dieser Situation?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Dezember 2018)

EA Support hilft da. 
Mir ging es auch einmal so, plötzlich war da ein anderes Passwort. EA hat das dann wieder geändert nachdem sie sicher waren das es MEIN Account ist.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Support anrufen und am besten auch Rechnungsbeläge zuvor von Spielen auf dem Rechner speichern um beweisen zu können das du die Spiele bezüglich der Keys die eingelöst sind deine sind. Das selbe ich mal meinem Sohn mit Uplay passiert und der Witz an der Sache war er konnte den Support ohne Account nicht erreichen und wurde dann gefragt wieso er ein neuen Account angelegt hatte. Hatte ihm auch geraten anzurufen, denn in einem Fall wo ich Uplay mal angeschrieben hatte, hatte ich nach 14 Tage immer noch keine Rückantwort. Per Telefon konnte mein Sohn jedoch mittels Rechnungskopien und deren Keys beweisen das es sich um seine Spiel handelte und hat am ende nach einer Stunde am Telefon sein Account wieder zurück bekommen.

Bei meinem Sohn fing es damals an das er ständig Tan Nummern von PayPal bekam weil er angeblich was gekauft hatte. Dann war seine Internetleistung ungewöhnlich langsam. Dann war es wie bei dir das er eine Benachrichtigung bekam das er angeblich Passwort und Email Adresse geändert hätte und er dessen Email Adresse auch nicht kannte. Neues Passwort konnte er nicht beantragen da keine Mail mehr ankam.

Der Witz an der Sache war das um das Passwort ändern zu können eine Mail ankam und man hierzu dann ein Link bestätigen musste.
Genauso auch mit dem ändern der Email Adresse. In diesem Sinn wurde also nicht nur der Account gehackt sondern auch sein Email Account so das hierzu auch unbemerkt dies ganzen Links ausgeführt werden konnten.

Wie das ganze genau zustande kam kann ich aber nicht sagen, hatte es nur damals versucht wie es abläuft möchte ich Passwort und Email Adresse ändern.
Fehler von Ihm war das er ein und das selbe Passwort für alles verwendet hatte, so war es ein leichtes alle mögliche Accounts zu besuchen wenn einmal das Passwort bekannt ist. Passwörter werden auch oft erraten besonders wenn sie was mit der Person selbst zu tun haben.

Das sicherste ist man richtet eine Zwei-Faktor-Authentifizierung ein.
Denn damit kann es nicht mehr passieren das jemand Fremdes sich Zutritt verschafft.
Das ganze wird mittels App fürs Handy eingerichtet wo ein bestimmter Code eingegeben werden muss ändert sich das Gerät worauf zugegriffen wird.

Oder es gibt auch Tan Verfahren wo auch eine Tan Nummer per Handy zukommt.
Für Origin und Uplay habe ich die Zwei-Faktor-Authentifizierung eingerichtet. 

Mit Steam und Battle.net gibt es auch so was ähnliches, aber mit einer von Steam bzw. Battle.net eigenen App.


----------



## Immunglobulin (21. Dezember 2018)

Habe viele Spiele über Humble Bundle´s etc. bekommen und auch oft in Keyshops gekauft. So Retail mit Code inner Box kaufe ich generell nicht. Bin mein Postfach mal durch, hab da gerade mal ein Spiel-Key gefunden von Titanfall. Hoffe das reicht denen aus als Beweis.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

Habe auch über MMOGA oder CDKeys einiges gekauft und wenn ich heute mein Account dort besuche bekomme ich meine Käufe und deren Keys gelistet.
Brauchst ja nicht alle, ein paar als Beispiel reichen ja schon aus. Wahrscheinlich reicht auch der eine schon aus.


----------



## Immunglobulin (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe gute Nachrichten. Gerade habe ich mit dem Support telefoniert und konnte nachweisen, dass ich der Eigentümer meines Accounts bin. Der Mann sagte, dass da ordentlich herumgespielt wurde. Wer weiß wer da drin war 
Nun ist es egal, ich habe den Zugang zurück und habe direkt Email, Passwort geändert und eine 2-Faktor-Anmeldung aktiviert. Die kommen nie wieder in meinen Account 
Danke euch!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Dezember 2018)

Schön für dich. 
Aber sag niemals nie. Alles was online ist kann gehackt werden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

Mit dem 2-Faktor-Anmeldung oder Tan Verfahren wird es schwierig, da sie hier aufs Händy zugreifen müssen.
Sobald ich mich auslogge oder mich über ein anderes Gerät anmelden möchte werden diese speziellen Codes zusätzlich zum Passwort abverlangt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Dezember 2018)

Schwierig ja schon, aber du weißt ja auch die absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Wenn einer auf deinen Account will, gibt es sicher auch einen Weg.


----------



## Immunglobulin (23. Dezember 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wenn einer auf deinen Account will, gibt es sicher auch einen Weg.


Ja das stimmt. Aber mein neues Passwort hat 54 Zeichen, inkl. kleinen und großen Buchstaben sowie Zahlen und Sonderzeichen. Alles im Kopf abgespeichert. Wenn das einer knackt, dann springe ich freiwillig von einer Brücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Dezember 2018)

Immunglobulin schrieb:


> 54 Zeichen


Hierbei musst du aber aufpassen. Manche Dienste schneiden (ungefragt) ab einer gewissen Länge das PW einfach ab (du gibst 50 Zeichen in das Feld ein, aber es zählen nur die zb. ersten 25). Oder du legst im Browser ein PW mit 50 Zeichen an, kannst im Client aber nur zb. 30 eingeben (bzw. nach 30 Zeichen werden keine weiteren mehr berücksichtigt), oder andersherum.

Es wird zwar immer weniger (ebay zb. hat früher (bei alten Accounts?) nicht mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet, um es für die Kunden einfacher zu machen), aber hin und wieder kann ein langes Passwort (was ich dringend jedem empfehle!) immer noch Probleme machen.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Dezember 2018)

Wäre mir persönlich zu übertrieben, bereits 12-13 unzusammenhängende Zeichen mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind quasi unmöglich zu Bruteforcen. Und gegen Phishing etc. bringen auch 100 Zeichen nichts. Was man aber definitiv nicht machen sollte ist Namen oder Wörter als Passwort zu nutzen.

Edit: "nicht" vergessen


----------

